# Almost Art Show, Fugly Knows No Limits



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

b]Own an Elvis on Velvet Painting, 1950’s Roman Centurion Sculpture, Paint By Numbers Horse, 
Ugly Jewelry or Bizarre Ceramic Whatzit? Wild, Weird Or Wonderful
Come Enter The First Annual 

“Almost Art Show”[/b]

*Saturday September 27*

*Mechanic St. New Hope Pa.*

Enter FREE!!! 










If It’s Almost Art, It Belongs Here!

*Bring out Your Most Outlandish "Almost Art" To Win!*

Glued Macaroni, Ice Cream Sticks, Graffiti, Finger Paint, Decoupage, Etch A Sketch, Sand, 
Furniture, Culinary, String, Polaroid, Needlepoint, Clay, Outsider Alien?
Give your Almost Art the Fame It Deserves! 
Grand Prize A Giant Fruit Basket.
Celebrate Our Tongue In Cheek Poke At The Art World

*FREE ADMISSION
Saturday Sept 27 
Enter 10-12. Show Exhibit 12-6. Judging 7 pm
New Hope, PA | Greater New Hope Chamber of Commerce | All about New Hope, Pennsylvania in Bucks County*

Mechanic Street Will Be Vehicle Free All Day Saturday For Your Shopping Pleasure

Sponsored By The Greater New Hope Chamber Of Commerce

Details Contact: North Fork Pet Antiques TearDrop Memories
*Greg @ NorthForkPets
Tear Drop Memories
Maiden's Memoirs
North Fork Pets & Antiques
AuctionBytes :: View Forum - Advertising & Ephemera Forum
Greg @ North Fork Pets's Page - OurFilmProps.com
Greg @ North Fork's Zoints Profile
Tear Drop Memories
Greg @ North Fork Pets's Page - I Antique Online*


----------

